

How to sell/find investors for finished iOS game? - ColdWave

My question is where i can find Angel Investors to buy or to invest in my finished iOS game ?
======
Codhisattva
Got a demo to show off?

~~~
ColdWave
We have youtube trailer, facebook, twitter, link-in etc... My question is
where on the internet i can find those people? Forums/websites/emails.

